# Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?



## marcomo (22. November 2014)

Moin Leute,
da ich leider kaum Zeit habe zum Angeln zur Zeit, die Fische auch noch schlecht beißen und bald Weihnachten vor der Tür steht wo jeder seinen Karpfen haben will hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht mal mit ner Reuse probieren?

Ich habe an meinen Weiher eine Futterstelle angelegt (Pfanne mit Schnur an nen überhängenden Steg ins Wasser gelassen) die auch meist relativ gut besucht wird. Hatte da jetzt vor vielleicht daneben einfach ne Reuse auszulegen und halt jeden Tag nachzuschauen. 

Hatte an sowas gedacht:
http://www.reusen.de/media/images/P5240409.jpg
oder was billiges:
http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...lbstspannend-mit-federstahlspirale-zwei-2.htm

Meint ihr damit könnt ich den ein oder anderen Karpfen fangen?

grüße
marco


----------



## Agi (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

:r ja bitte nicht vergessen deinen namen und adresse mit ran zu klemmen, wenn du so etwas auslegst ......


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Ist es denn dein eigener See ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Ich glaube nicht das Du Dir mit dieser Frage sehr viele Freunde machen wirst....#d

Ich weiss auch nicht was das mit angeln zu tun haben soll....


----------



## Laserbeak (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Bevor es mal wieder eskaliert.
Wenn es Dein eigener Teich ist, kannst Du wahrscheinlich eine Reuse auslegen. Sonst braucht man im allgemeinen dafür eine Berechtigung.
Und Karpfen werden, soweit mir bekannt eher nicht mit Reusen gefangen. Lieber wie die Profis einen Futterplatz anlegen und dann ansitzen. Das ist die bessere Wahl denke ich.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Mit den Reusen wirst du keinen Karpfen sehen,bedenke was für ein Durchmesser der Eingang haben muss.


----------



## Schneidi (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

ich glaub da ist es deutlich einfacher in die zucht zu gehen und sich einen karpfen zu kaufen oder mal nen angelkollegen fragen ob er einen übrig hat


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Vielleicht ist er ja auch Fischer und hat in seinem eigenen See Karpfen besetzt und will sie jetzt rausholen:q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



> Ich glaube nicht das Du Dir mit dieser Frage sehr viele Freunde machen wirst....#d
> 
> Ich weiss auch nicht was das mit angeln zu tun haben soll....


Ich auch nicht!

Der TS hat übrigends einen eigenen Teich:



> Mein Teich:
> Moin moin zusammen


Für viele hier im Forum ist ein Karpfen eine heilige Kuh, nur dazu da ihn mit einem Drill zu vergnügen und anschießend heldenhaft mit ihm zu Posen!
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich in einem Teichler Forum anmelden, dort findest du auch Leute für die es normal ist einen Karpfen zu essen und die einen Fisch nicht als Ego-Spielzeug missbrauchen!

Ansonsten würde ich es einfach, mit einer doch recht günstigen Reuse, versuchen. 
Allerdings hatte derjenige schon recht, welcher auf die entsprechend große Öffnung dieser hinwies!
Also einfach die durchschnittliche Fischgröße berücksichtigen.

Jürgen

P.S.: der Thread hier wird sowieso geschlossen, sobald die Geschäftsführung darauf aufmerksam wird!


----------



## Jose (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Du Dir mit dieser Frage sehr viele Freunde machen wirst....#d




kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen: einen hast du :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Ich glaub soviel sind es garnicht, die Karpfen als heilige Kühe ansehen.

Mir ist es scheixxegal, ob jemand sich einen Weihnachtskarpfen fängt. Solange nicht grade die +20 Pfd. Fische entnommen werden. So ziemlich alle meine Karpfenangelnden Freunde sehen das genauso.

Zur Reuse. Nunja. Mir sind schon ein paar Angler begegnet, die auch Reusen stellen. Das sind dann wohl die "Fleischmachenden Angelfischer".

Mir Angeln hat es eher weniger zu tun.


----------



## marcomo (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

es war mir irgendwie klar dass wieder paar Spezis aus den Ecken auftauchen und mich als Karpfenvergewaltiger oder sonstwas hinstellen wollen^^ aber egal.

Da es mein eigener Weiher ist, ich die Karpfen selbst besetzt habe, sie füttere etc. kann ich sie auch wieder mit ner Reuse rausfangen wenn mir danach ist. Ist ja wohl schonender als sie mit der Angel zu fangen. Euch sollte man mal mit nen Haken im Maul über nen Feld ziehen und das alle paar Tage, dann merkt ihr mal wer der wahre Übeltäter ist^^

Nunja, mit Angeln hat es weniger zu tun, ich weiß. Eher mit Fischfang aber naja. Natürlich will ich keine Riesen entnehmen, so 2-4 Kilo sind die angestrebte Größe. Entsprechend groß muss natürlich auch die Eingangsöffnung sein.

In diesem Sinne vielen dank an Taxidermist. Ich werds einfach mal versuchen. #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



marcomo schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl schonender als sie mit der Angel zu fangen. Euch sollte man mal mit nen Haken im Maul über nen Feld ziehen und das alle paar Tage, dann merkt ihr mal wer der wahre Übeltäter ist^^



Du solltest mal ganz scharf nachdenken, ob das AB das richtige Forum für dich ist. So eine Aussage ist hier ja wohl mehr ans unangebracht.


----------



## marcomo (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ganz scharf nachdenken, ob das AB das richtige Forum für dich ist. So eine Aussage ist hier ja wohl mehr ans unangebracht.



Bitte kein Spam hier, danke.

Da hab ich wohl nen Wunden Punkt getroffen? Denk du lieber über deine Einstellung nach mein Freund. Und sag mir dann was an meiner Aussage falsch ist.

Aber bitte nicht hier im Thema, ist ja schließlich nicht Themenrelevant.#h


----------



## Thomas83 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Hi,

ich weiß aus "sicherer Quelle", dass "der Elbfischer"/"die Elbfischer" durchaus Karpfen (auch große|rolleyes) in Reusen fangen.
Diese werden dann entweder geräuchert oder z.B. lebendig, für Besatz-Zwecke, verkauft. Ähnliches mit den "Klodeckeln":m aus der Elbe.

Also, probiers mal und lass es dir schmecken.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Moin ,

 Da Reusen , Netze u. co Fanggeräte der Berufsfischer sind  ,solltest erstmal nachfragen ob du in *deinem* Bundesland diese Gerätschaften überhaupt nutzen darfst.....

 Rein von der fachlichen Seite her:
 _ Reusen sind NICHT das Fanggerät für Karpfen , mehr als Zufalls/Beifang ist da nicht drin.....
 Zum professionellen Karpfenfangen nutzt der Fischer Zug u. o. Stellnetze!!

 Allgemein gesagt:
 Das Reusenthema hat in einem *Angel*board eigentlich nichts zu suchen.

  Also nicht wundern wenn da Gegenwind kommt..... 
 Da jedoch im AB das "moderne" Karpfenangeln eher stiefmütterlich dahinvegetiert ist das kein Problem....... denn mind 98% Der Karpfenangler haben forentechnisch gesehen woanders ihr fachliches Zuhause.
 Also keine Angst vor solchen Fragen - immer her damit - hier passiert eh nix.....


----------



## W-Lahn (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Wenn du in der "Pfütze" mit der Angel keinen Erfolg hast, wirst du auch mit der Reuse nichts fangen..


----------



## Gardenfly (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

marcomo, lass dich nicht von den Bedenkenträgern unterkriegen. Nur eine vernünftige Reuse um Karpfen zu fangen kostet mehr als der Fisch beim teuersten Händler. Solltest du du aber die langfristig brauchen dann kauf dir eine (ich habe 3 ). Ich habe meine von Kremlin mit grosser Kehle, aber die machen fast nur noch Dekonetze.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

@ marcomo: Zunächst rate ich dir mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten und mit Kritik konstruktiver umzugehen. Beim Anglerboard geht es nun einmal um den Fischfang mit der Angel und diese ist mMn. für den gezielten Karpfenfang in dem Weiher sehr gut geeignet. Bei der Gewässergröße und einem angelegten Futterplatz dürfte das in kürzester Zeit zu machen sein. Du kannst dir die Fische in der geeigneten Größe raussuchen und die anderen wieder zurücksetzen. Eine Reuse ist da sicherlich umständlicher, teurer und auch nicht fischschonender.


----------



## Stefff (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Hallo allerseits,

schon teilweise wieder sehr vorurteilsbehaftetes negativ Gelabere was die Karpfenanglerei betrifft. 
Kann und will nicht verstehen was Karpfenangler (ich zähle mich auch zu 80% dazu) so abstoßend und bekriegbar macht.
Soll jeder fischen wie er es für richtig hält und sei es mit der Reuse, solange sie im eigenen Teich liegt hab ich da kein Problem damit.
Wer nicht auf Karpfen angeln will, weil es nicht seine "Lieblingsfischart" ist, der soll sich nen anderen Zielfisch suchen und diesem nachstellen. Ich hetze ja auch nicht gegen Hecht- oder Zanderangler und kenne auch keinen Karpfenangler der das tut. Wenn einer nen Karpfen fängt und ihn in der Pfanne will, soll das tun. Karpfen gibt es genügend. Nur wenn ich das nicht möchte ist das genauso mein Recht!

WO LIEGT DAS PROBLEM??!!

Grüße, Stefff


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Stefff schrieb:


> WO LIEGT DAS PROBLEM??!!



Das zwar schon alles zig mal g'sagt worden ist, bloß halt noch ned von am jeden!


----------



## Stefff (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das zwar schon alles zig mal g'sagt worden ist, bloß halt noch ned von am jeden!



Stimmt, jetzt versteh ich´s auch!

Geb dir absolut Recht, so hab ich das noch gar nie gesehen!

Danke Dir!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ...............Ich hetze ja auch nicht gegen Hecht- oder Zanderangler und kenne auch keinen Karpfenangler der das tut. ..........
> 
> ...


 
 Da hast du doch schon ein Problem erkannt...
 Mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit gibt's hier seitens der Nichtkarpfenanger diverse Hetzthreads bzw. Hetzkommentare.
 Gefördert das ganze durch EINEN Mod der seine "Macht"  auslebt um Karpfenangler zu diffamieren , zu beleidigen und zu provozieren.....
 Als Folge davon hauen die Fachuser ab oder werden wenn sie sich dagegen wehren gesperrt.... Da zieh ich echt den Hut vor den wenigen noch hier sind.....

 Im Moment ist Karpfen- Hauptsaison. Die Karpfenforen und FB- Gruppen quellen über vor Traffic... Nur im AB herrscht in der Karpfenecke fast  Totentanz..... Warum wohl????


----------



## D3rFabi (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> [...]
> Für viele hier im Forum ist ein Karpfen eine heilige Kuh, nur dazu da ihn mit einem Drill zu vergnügen und anschießend heldenhaft mit ihm zu Posen!
> [...]




schwierig, es treffender auszudrücken.

die sache mit der reuse würde ich aber langsam angehen. zum einen braucht es schon etwas erfahrung, eine zu stellen, zum anderen gibt es deutlich bessere jahreszeiten dafür. ich würde dir jedenfalls etwas anderes empfehlen, als im winter allein an einer reuse rumzufuhrwerken. vielleicht mal einen nachmittag mit der posenrute investieren - macht sogar spaß.

grüße


----------



## Stefff (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> schwierig, es treffender auszudrücken.
> 
> die sache mit der reuse würde ich aber langsam angehen. zum einen braucht es schon etwas erfahrung, eine zu stellen, zum anderen gibt es deutlich bessere jahreszeiten dafür. ich würde dir jedenfalls etwas anderes empfehlen, als im winter allein an einer reuse rumzufuhrwerken. vielleicht mal einen nachmittag mit der posenrute investieren - macht sogar spaß.
> 
> grüße



Für die Jahreszeit gibt es ja eine Begründung|kopfkrat. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab geht´s um Weihnachtskarpfen!!!!! Oder hald nen Karpfen für´s Weihnachtsessen!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Wenn man in dem Teich mit einer Reuse arbeitet um Portionskarpfen zu fangen, dann kann man auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. 
Leg zwei Ruten an deine Futterstelle und fang sie mit der Angelrute! Wenn das nicht funktioniert, sind in deinem Teich wahrscheinlich kaum/keine Karpfen mehr vorhanden ggf. war ein anderer Jäger schneller. 

Was das Gekeife bzgl. Karpfenangler anbelangt, frage ich mich wiederum, was mit den anderen Zielfischanglern ist... (man bedenke Welsangler, Zanderangler, usw.). Absolut unnötige Diskussion die da durch Taxidermist hier eingebracht wurde.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Soll doch jeder so machen wie er möchte und gut ist.

Ps.: Fanatiker ( Spinner ) gibt es überall.
Karpfenangler die Brassen platthauen ,Zanderangler die alle Hechte abschlachten usw...


----------



## marcus7 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfen mit Reuse fangen?*

Oh mal wieder gut karpfenhater unterwegs hier ^^.

Mein tip wenn du es nicht mit einer angel lösen willst:

Würd mir den trick der karpfenzüchter abschauen. Wurfnetze.

Ein klein wenig Übung dann sollte das hinhauen. Die fangen sich so immer übers jahr auf die schnelle ein paar probe Exemplare aus ihren weihern.

mfg


----------

